# Artificial pancreas crowned British invention of the year



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2014)

An artificial pancreas that could drastically improve quality of life for diabetics triumphed at the inaugural British Inventors' Project.

A collaboration between academics at De Montfort University in Leicester and designers Renfrew Group, the pancreas, when implanted in a diabetic sufferer, automatically releases the correct amount of insulin, removing the need for injections.

As well as providing a more convenient method of medication, the artificial pancreas reduces the risk of inaccurate dosage.

http://home.bt.com/techgadgets/tech...british-invention-of-the-year-11363891339653#


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 8, 2014)

Does that mean they are really going to make them and if they did would anyone here want one ?


----------



## Northerner (Apr 8, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Does that mean they are really going to make them and if they did would anyone here want one ?



Yes, they are in human trials already and working well  However, I would imagine that the cost is going to exclude most people from getting them - it's hard enough getting an ordinary pump!


----------



## AlisonM (Apr 8, 2014)

They sound wonderful, I would jump at the chance to get one, always supposing the local trust would sped the money.


----------



## Richrockgeo (Apr 9, 2014)

Northerner said:


> Yes, they are in human trials already and working well  However, I would imagine that the cost is going to exclude most people from getting them - it's hard enough getting an ordinary pump!


FYI The device is not yet in human trials, though should be heading that way by 2016. One of the important things about it compared to a classic monitor/pump is that it requires no working parts or electronics of any kind, therefore it is actually likely to be far cheaper than the current alternatives once it is in production


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2014)

Richrockgeo said:


> FYI The device is not yet in human trials, though should be heading that way by 2016. One of the important things about it compared to a classic monitor/pump is that it requires no working parts or electronics of any kind, therefore it is actually likely to be far cheaper than the current alternatives once it is in production



Do you have a reference to this? As far as I know most artificial pancreas systems are closed-loop CGMS coupled with an insulin infusion pump. See:

http://diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/showthread.php?t=42953

Are you referring to implantable smart insulin devices?


----------



## Richrockgeo (Apr 9, 2014)

Lots of information on Prof Joan Taylors artificial pancreas device (The one that just won the Best British Invention Award 2014) can be found on the DMU webpage for her project. 
The device is a "smart device" in that it responds directly to your blood sugar levels and stops delivering insulin as soon as you stop needing it (Pretty smart ). Removing the need for the algorithms in most devices that attempt to calculate doses based on your own fluctuations.
The structure of the device itself passively responds to your body and so does not 'actively monitor' like a traditional CGMS. It very much resembles the response of a real pancreas, in that the rising blood sugar makes part of the device permeable to insulin and therefore releases it, and then becomes impermaeble (and stops releasing) as your levels drop back. So an instant feedback mechanism. The device has recently appeared as part of a "bionic man" exhibition in the Smithsonian, where the best research projects involving all sorts of different organs and limbs have been combined into a "working person" of sorts! very cool

The DMU page with some other links is here
http://www.dmu.ac.uk/about-dmu/news...-years-for-artificial-pancreas-invention.aspx
And a Youtube video describing parts of the project so far is here
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NuzV3h2MyN4


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks Rich, much appreciated  So many different projects claiming the title!


----------



## Richrockgeo (Apr 9, 2014)

No problem. For a long time all the improvements have been improving pumps, improving delivery algorithms etc etc and making incremental advances on the systems that are already there. 
This is the first device to really take a different approach and deliver based on a real instant feedback loop like a natural pancreas. Which means reducing the risk of accidental (and dangerous) over delivery while asleep for example. Finally it is getting the attention it deserves!


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2014)

Richrockgeo said:


> No problem. For a long time all the improvements have been improving pumps, improving delivery algorithms etc etc and making incremental advances on the systems that are already there.
> This is the first device to really take a different approach and deliver based on a real instant feedback loop like a natural pancreas. Which means reducing the risk of accidental (and dangerous) over delivery while asleep for example. Finally it is getting the attention it deserves!



I must admit that, as a programmer, I've never been that keen on the mechanical/software driven approach - I know how unreliable and prone to human error such things can be! 

Are you involved in the project?


----------



## Richrockgeo (Apr 9, 2014)

Not exactly. Prof Taylor is my mum! So i have been aware of it for a long time


----------



## Northerner (Apr 9, 2014)

Richrockgeo said:


> Not exactly. Prof Taylor is my mum! So i have been aware of it for a long time



Ah! Brilliant work from your Mum - please thank her from all of us!


----------



## Richrockgeo (Apr 9, 2014)

I will do! Super proud of her and her achievements. I hope this generates some momentum to get the next stages of the project in full swing!


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Apr 9, 2014)

Richrockgeo said:


> I will do! Super proud of her and her achievements. I hope this generates some momentum to get the next stages of the project in full swing!



Does your mum realise what this could do for diabetics lives ?, stupid question but it absolutely fantastic news, your mum is brilliant and I hope and pray her project carries on.


----------



## Copepod (Apr 9, 2014)

Richrockgeo said:


> Not exactly. Prof Taylor is my mum! So i have been aware of it for a long time




Thanks for the web links. Your pride in your Mum's work is lovely  Will be following developments. May one day be lucky enough to benefit personally.


----------



## Richrockgeo (Apr 9, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Does your mum realise what this could do for diabetics lives ?, stupid question but it absolutely fantastic news, your mum is brilliant and I hope and pray her project carries on.


Haha, yes i think she does! She has had many links with various diabetes organisations and charities over the years. And more recently involved many diabetics in her research, especially with the exercise related work seen in the youtube vid. It has been a very long process to get to these exciting bits, so hope it all keeps speeding up now!


----------



## Andy HB (Apr 9, 2014)

This has to be one of my favourite threads on the forum. I loved the 'identity reveal'.

Congrats to your Mum and I hope the device progresses well!

Andy


----------



## Richrockgeo (Apr 10, 2014)

Andy HB said:


> This has to be one of my favourite threads on the forum. I loved the 'identity reveal'.
> 
> Congrats to your Mum and I hope the device progresses well!
> 
> Andy


 haha, I didnt intend to be so mysterious! I actually found the OP here whilst trying to google a pic of her receiving the award. I now live in Aus and so found out about it during the night!


----------

